# موسوعة تاريخ الكنيسة القبطية



## النهيسى (9 فبراير 2010)

برنامج

Encyclopedia - أنسكلوبيديا

موسوعة تاريخ أقباط مصر - coptic history

بقلم عزت اندراوس

:download:




http://www.4shared.com/file/218210414/6c811350/Egypt_Coptic_History_v10.html​


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 فبراير 2010)

معلش عايز أعرف يعنى ايه:
برنامج

Encyclopedia - أنسكلوبيديا


----------



## النهيسى (9 فبراير 2010)

*

Encyclopedia - أنسكلوبيديا

معناها دائره معارف أو موسوعه


​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 فبراير 2010)

أشكرك
الرب يباركك
سلام المسيح لك


----------



## youhnna (9 فبراير 2010)

شكرااااااااا اخى
ربنا يبارك مجهودك​


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (9 فبراير 2010)

ميرسي علي المجهود الممتاز

ربنا يبارك مجهودك

ويعوض تعب محبتك

سلام السيد المسيح الذي يفوق كل عقل​


----------



## النهيسى (9 فبراير 2010)

youhnna قال:


> شكرااااااااا اخى
> ربنا يبارك مجهودك​


*الرب يسوع يبارك مروركم الجميل جدا شكرا​*


----------



## النهيسى (9 فبراير 2010)

ava_kirolos_son قال:


> ميرسي علي المجهود الممتاز
> 
> ربنا يبارك مجهودك
> 
> ...


*مرور فى منتهى الروووعه

شكرا


الرب معاكم​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 فبراير 2010)

مجهود رااااائع يا النهيسى 
شكرا ليك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​​


----------



## kalimooo (9 فبراير 2010)

*

جميل  اخي النهيسى

شكراااااا على  الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك

*


----------

